# Handmade Eyeballs



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Been making a lot of little-ish things for my Halloween-in-September party. Last week, in honor of the eyeball theme in Black Xmas, I came up with these:










Detail shot


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Hahah ooooh BlackChristmas....such great eyeball scenes.
What are you gonna do with them?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Soooooo, thats hot glue or what? They look great. LOL (sorry)


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

yess tell us how you made those!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

femo?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are great! They'd look neat in my garden..... hmmm....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like a cool HG prop! Ooohhhhh!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

an eyeball garden? like Ghostess said hmmm
loooks good DLC


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Cool, the nerve and all!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey guys! Glad you like 'em! Thanks for gushing the positive feedback. I feel like they need maybe another coat darker paint and lacquer to flush out the form and make 'em look slimier, but other than that I'm lovin' them. Right now they're on my semi-cutesy Halloween tree-- again a Black Xmas inspiration.










This is what I originally made 'em for, but like Lily and Ghostess said about gardens and such, I was thinking eyeball bouquets/potted center pieces. I'll work out a tutorial if you wish, but they're basically made two ways.

The first is ALL hot glue, built up on a wax sheet like the hot gun tombstone letters in halves and then glued together with hot glue and details added, which results in these:










The others are the crappy 99 cent Party City eyeballs, skewered on a wire base ('cause they can't be glued to anything) and then hot glue. These are the best 'cause you can position them any way you want.

Really that's it. That's my secret.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Sickie-- here's a stupid question...

What does HG stand for?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Mmmmmmm, it could be home and garden. But knowing Sic, it's hot glue.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Very nice, I'm going to add them to my ever growing to do list.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL! Nice tree!!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

those are cool i like them.....bookays...good idea


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> Hey guys! Glad you like 'em! Thanks for gushing the positive feedback. I feel like they need maybe another coat darker paint and lacquer to flush out the form and make 'em look slimier, but other than that I'm lovin' them. Right now they're on my semi-cutesy


maybe adding streaks of blue and white may help too on the vein areas,
for shadow and tendons


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love this. Great job.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I love these. May have to try an eyeball bouquet for the table this year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I was just looking at my bag of candy from last year and I have a ton of gum eyeballs (they have little skulls in the pupils) maybe I will make some eye flowers and some picks for meatballs using skewers.
thanks for idea DLC


----------

